# Cabin Fever 2011



## vascon2196 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like I will be attending the cabin fever expo for the first time in January. It's a cool 6 to 7 hour drive for me and I already have the hotel booked. Going by myself but from the looks of past show pictures it's going to be worth it.

Hope to see some of you there.

Chris


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 29, 2010)

I was also thinking about trying to get to the show this year. Not to show stuff, just to see what is there.


----------



## doc-zeus (Dec 19, 2010)

I can assure you, that you won't be disappointed!

Most of the engines you will see there will boggle your mind!

And welcome to central Pennsylvania!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking forward to it myself Have the Hotel and Rons Seminar booked. 
Lots to see bring a camera and comfortable shoes. 
Steve I recommend exhibiting, more opportunity to take pics and talk to folk without the elbow to elbow crowds a place to stash stuff you bought a place to sit and rest and get some space around you. Last year it was elbow to elbow at 9:15 doors open at 9am to the public. The new venue is bigger and not as crowded . Last year they sold out of buttons sold out spares from the 2008 show then put "attendee" labels on folks. Exhibitors and vendors get label badges as well as the normal pin . 
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 19, 2010)

I plan to attend. The engine in my avatar will be on display so if you recognize it stop and say hello. I really like this show and hope to see many of you there.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 19, 2010)

vascon2196  said:
			
		

> ...
> Going by myself but from the looks of past show pictures it's going to be worth it.
> ...



You may be going by yourself, but won't be when you are there. There is quite a few of us who attend. I couldn't make it last year but I will be there this year.

Like Tin said... comfortable shoes and a camera are a must. 

Eric


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 19, 2010)

My display looks like this : 





Tin


----------



## Cedge (Dec 19, 2010)

I think I'll be sitting this year out at home, but I hope everyone has fun.

Steve


----------



## kvom (Dec 19, 2010)

I am tentatively planning to drive up on the 13th for my first visit.

Cedge, you want to go with me?


----------



## Cedge (Dec 20, 2010)

Kvom...
I'd love to go, but I'm going to have to be here this year. Thanks for the offer.

Steve


----------



## Captain Jerry (Dec 20, 2010)

I am planning to attend this year. I don't have enough engines to warrant a display and I'll be by myself so I don't want to be tied to the display table. Is there any chance for a group display, maybe a place for HMEM members to show a single engine and relieve each other on table duty?

I look forward to meeting some of you there. 

Jerry


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2010)

I plan on coming on Saturday. I hope to see some of the members while walking around

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2010)

> I don't have enough engines to warrant a display and I'll be by myself so I don't want to be tied to the display table. Is there any chance for a group display, maybe a place for HMEM members to show a single engine and relieve each other on table duty?


I have made the offer in the past to save space for HMEM folk . I general set up and save space for a couple of friends Fernroar and Jacquie on this boars but they rarely post . There is no minimum amount of engines you have to exhibit IIRC I had three the first time out. My Wife usually comes and is pretty involved in explaining our display when I am away from the table. I will be there on Friday just say the word and I will say you some space. 
Tin


----------



## Captain Jerry (Dec 20, 2010)

Tin

Thanks for the offer. From where I live, it's actually cheaper to fly than to drive so if I am able to bring an engine to display, it will only be one small one. I'll be there all three days. If I bring an engine or not, I'll look you up and say hi!

Jerry


----------



## jonesie (Dec 21, 2010)

could someone please tell me where the cabin fever event is held and the dates and times might be interested in going if i new where it is .thanks jonesie


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 21, 2010)

Jonesie,
Try this link:

http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/

Should have all the info you need.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## dedaddy007 (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be there. I live just 20 minutes from the York Fairgrounds where Cabin Fever is held. I will be at the MECA stand that has my avatar for a sign. We will be there trying to get some new members. Stop by and say hello.


----------



## jonesie (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks phil, i need to do some checking, as to the distance. thanks again jonesie


----------



## Mainer (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody who hasn't been to a model engineering show owes it to themselves to attend at least one, and IMO Cabin Fever is among the best anywhere. I won't be attending this year, but I've been twice (three times?) in the past and immensely enjoyed it each time. It's particularly valuable if you're a "lone wolf" with no kindred spirits close by.

Of course, when you see some of the more spectacular models, you may be ready to commit suicide from feelings of total incompetence by comparison. ;D


----------



## enginemaker1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Tin

I'm planning on displaying at the show for the first time this year. Could you save me a space. One gas engine and three steam engines.

Tom


----------



## Rustkolector (Dec 25, 2010)

I could easily spend 4 days at Cabin Fever, if it lasted that long. Unfortunately, my very considerate wife and close traveling companion can only take about one day of it before getting pretty bored. Does anyone know of any interesting nearby things to do that might be more interesting for women? Do the Cabin Fever folks have any plans for womens activities? This is a problem that makes attending some shows difficult at times. Suggestions welcomed. 

Jeff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 25, 2010)

IIRC cabin fever used to have a Bus to take the ladies to local outlets not sure if they still do. My wife helps with explaining the display. Between York and Lancaster there should be lots of points of interest. Lancaster has lots of outlet malls. 
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff
Plan a day in the Amish areas like Intercourse or Lancaster. My wife enjoyed the trip and its not all that far from York.

Steve


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 26, 2010)

I will be there - driving up on the 13th after work! This is my first time attending a model engineering show so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Loose nut (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been told that Cabin fever is quite a bit bigger then the N.A.M.E.S. show. Is that true.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 9, 2011)

have not been to names info on the venue here
http://www.yorkexpo.com/toy_arena.html
They do have a large stem boat pond and a large layout for live steam trains
Enginemaker I will set some space aside for you.
OK NAMES advertises 30,000 square feet The Toyota arena is 74,000 square feet yes a bit bigger.


tin


----------



## oldiron64 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tin, I hate to impose but if you could try and save 2 tables( 7 or 8 engines between my father and I) since we can't be there until at least 6 pm friday and I know from last year that table space was at a premium by 2 on friday. Thanks

Harold


----------



## Engine maker (Jan 11, 2011)

You know, I don't want to be a spoil-sport here, but everyone is saving tables for everyone. Last year I got to cabin fever at 9am on Friday and so many tables were saved that I had a hard time finding space. I finally had to beg someone to let me use one of the tables they were holding, (They were holding 4 plus the one they were using). I had 7 engines set up on one table. Then guess what, the two tables that were next to me that were saved were never used. No one came to use them Friday, Saturday, or Sunday. So if you HAVE to save tables how about thinking about the other guys that come later and save just the minimum.


----------



## kf2qd (Jan 12, 2011)

Cabin Fever Expo is In York PA. Can't help on much more info, but I am sure that others here can give you plenty (of help...)

Was there 2 years ago when I was stuck in Phillie for months on end and wish I had taken more pictures. Used to live in Norhtern Indiana and went to N.A.M.E.S and wish i had taken more pictures then also...

SO - My advice is take plenty of pictures - of everything and then do it all again.

Wish I could be there for a day as that is the one thing the Rio Grande Valley doesn't seem to have much of, That and snow...


----------



## kvom (Jan 12, 2011)

I was planning to drive up this year, but with the weather here im the South and the road conditions it's not going to happen.


----------



## oldiron64 (Jan 13, 2011)

Tin , cancel my request for saving space. Had a big problem at work today and saturday is an all hands on deck to do the repair, so I will have to miss out this year.  Look forward to the picks you all will post though.

Harold


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear you cant make it . thanks for communication. 
Tin


----------



## myrickman (Jan 14, 2011)

What is the connection for the air supply at the tables?? 1/4" NPT, male or female?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 14, 2011)

The connection is 1/4" female. I just got back from setting up and will soon post some pictures,

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## myrickman (Jan 14, 2011)

Beauty! I just packed my air hose and all set. Look for my avatar logo!


----------



## kennyd (Jan 15, 2011)

I just got home...It was kind of disappointing this year-it seemed really slow and very few vendors where there compared to years past. I guess the bad economy has taking it's toll :-\


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 15, 2011)

Just back from Cabin Fever.
A little smaller than last year but still well worth the trip.
The one side that had all the trains and locos from last year was most noticeably smaller.
But there was also a bit of room available in the area where all the engines were.
I could be wrong but it seemed the showing of various boats was slightly better.
Still...it seemed just as crowded with visitors as last year.
Lines were too long at the food court so I couldn't get my hot dog (a major incentive to go I must say).
I saw Tin but didn't catch anyone else.

I went to Friday's seminar (and didn't win the raffle for the LMS CNC mill darn it). Ron Ginger did an excellent job.
Tin gave an 'ode to machining'...he should post that here if he hasn't already. It was well done and well received.

Sorry I missed you dreeves. I got there late and had forgotten my phone.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish I had enough strength to make the grueling six hour trip. Would have been fun to meet some of the members o HMEM in person.

Did anyone see, or take pictures of any Upshur farm engines? 

-MB


----------



## dreeves (Jan 15, 2011)

Zee,

Thats funny I left the house today without my phone as well today. I agree the show was smaller but there was as many people as last year. I went to the aucton they had for full size hit and miss engines and left when one sold for $61000.00 with the 12% buyers premium of $7320.00 and 6% sales tax $4099.20 for a total of $72419.20 WOW

All and all a good day

Dave


----------



## 4156df (Jan 15, 2011)

Would someone please, please, please post some pictures for us poor souls out here on the left coast!!!
Dennis


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 15, 2011)

4156df  said:
			
		

> Would someone please, please, please post some pictures for us poor souls out here on the left coast!!!
> Dennis



DITTO..


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 15, 2011)

I talked to Gary at the end of the day. This year broke the previous records in every catagory, attendance, vendors, exhibitors and auction sales.

At the exhibitors reception at the end of the day they announced some vendors would be offering discounts tomorrow to exhibitors. I heard one major vendor tell Gary they had almost nothing left to sell tomorrow. It was also reported the Novakon sold 'several' of their $7k milling machines.

The exhibitors reception again had free beer, great BBQ sandwiches and other good food. Anyone with an exhibit on the tables when Gary went around about 3:00 got a ticket to the reception. A very nice touch to thank all the exhibitors.

One new feature this year was a huge sandpile and a big model drag line moving the sand around. Biggest sandbox Ive ever seen.

I sold some stuff in the consignment area and bought a cutter grinder. Ill go home neutral on cash and slightly lighter on weight, a good deal in my view.


----------



## dreeves (Jan 15, 2011)

MB, I can send you some pictures of My Upshur Farm Engine if you like

Dave


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 15, 2011)

I had to miss it again this year. Something came up. Sorry I missed you guys again...

Eric


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a link to my pics from today.
Apologies.
I should have taken a few pics of the event itself.
Many of the pics are a bit blurry.
And I'm sure there's a bunch of good projects that you would have liked to have seen that I don't have pics for.

http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt139/zeeprogrammer/?action=view&current=a308291e.jpg

If you didn't get a chance to go this year...try and make it next year.
It's certainly worth it.
And if Ron gives another seminar...check it out. This year's was certainly enjoyable for me.


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I wish you had come up and said hello so I could put a current face on your great avatar.

Im sitting in my hotel now, thinking about the day, and resting my tired feet. I am working on an idea for a seminar that would be making a model by CNC. I would start with some drawings, run through some CAM processes, then actually cut some parts. Id have to do a lot of prep up front, like rough cutting stock, and collecting tools and fastenings, but I think I could make a simple model in a 4 hr seminar.

What would be a good model to do? Clearly lots of mill work, but something with lots of cut-outs and tricky profiles would show the benefits of CNC.

This is just my wild idea now, but Im going to flesh it out. Any suggestions for something neat to make?


----------



## dreeves (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron, So you can put a face to me. Im the one that kept asking you to make chips with the mill. I was there when you were puting on the vice and cut the first plate. thanks for setting it up.

Dave Reeves


----------



## multihobbyguy (Jan 15, 2011)

I couldn't make it there today. Will there be very many exhibitors tomorrow/Sunday? I am planning to drive the 2-3 hours and don't want to get there a 9am to a empty building. Last year I made it there on Saturday and enjoyed myself but this year I have a Saturday class at school and couldn't miss it. If anyone has some experience with Sundays at the show I would appreciate your view. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 15, 2011)

I was the guy sitting to the left of Tin (your right) during the seminar.
But I don't expect you to remember me.

I was the one who was trying to influence the outcome of the raffle with sheer mind-over-matter. As usual, matter won.

I'll look you up next time.

There's a thread around here with pics of several members (me included) but I can't find it. Maybe some one else knows where it is.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are some Cabin Fever 2011 pics and vids. I exhibited at this show and thoroughly enjoyed it. So many conversations with like minded gear heads I lost count. Whats not to like?

A steam car called the LIKAMOBILE





Its history




And powerplant




Our Geo Britnells 4 cyl inline




Its description




Geo Britnells Vee Twin




Its description




A nicely finished mill steam engine




Frank Krushinskis Marine engines at 2 scales




Frank Krushinskis Vertical steam engine




As always, good friends, model engines, neat tools, great vendors. And a chance to run in my latest build to be sure its ready for the season.




Heres a neat Bremen Hot Air Engine




The holy grail of steam engines  a beautiful Corliss




My friend Dons work-in-progress. Don has called this a WIP for years. It always looks finished to mea nice bottle engine running a generator.




A nicely finished mill engine




A model of a Sipp (New Jersey) steam engine running a butter churn built and shown by Barry Navarre




A Frick traction engine shown by Rich McKee a tech school instructor




Now for a look at the future:




See the white stuff? Those are plastic engine parts. They are made by making a model on a computer, then printing layers of the model on plastic sheets to make a real model from the virtual one. I think I got that right  amazing. Wait, plastic engines dont run, do they?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1U_whtuGBA[/ame]
Very cool. Richs students are also making their own simple engines with this technology.
My friend Als models of 2 Ray HasBrouck designs. Thats a 5 cent piece in the foreground.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omjb-jZWF1o[/ame]
Heres a hit-n-miss engine running a model of a Kurtz Wanner pump jack built and shown by my friend David of Meadow Valley Machine Shop. These folks introduced me to the highly machineable steel 1144 which forever conquered my fear of machining steel.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg8ka8ka8eQ[/ame]
No youre not losing your marbles  it IS pumping them out!
Beam engines come in many favors  this one caught my eye:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0s5_hzLS9s[/ame]
Hope you enjoyed these. Apologies to the IC crowd for all the steam engine stuff but it's my main interest and this show is huge to cover. Hopefully someone captured some of the truly great IC's, Stirlings and other models.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 16, 2011)

O.K.

6-hours to get there and 6-hours back by myself. Was it worth it...YES. It was great to see so many people interested in stationary engines. I took so many pictures and videos that I went through one pair of batteries and a memory card.

At some point tomorrow I will post some of my favorite pics and vids.

I signed the HMEM notebook as soon as I arrived...also met Tin Falcon! I will be visiting the show again next year.

Now I want to go build an engine.

Chris


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't been to Cabin Fever in about 6 years. I made my reservations early with the hotel allowing a late cancellation in case of bad weather. My trip is about 6 hours not counting rest stops. The weather from Cleveland, Ohio to York, Pennsylvania was very decent this year so with everything ready I loaded up and left the house at 5:00 am Friday morning. 
 Upon arrival there were a (million) cars. Knowing that Friday was setup day I couldn't understand that many vehicles. I parked and went in to register. The girl took my money and gave me all the papers, buttons and tags and said "have a nice day". I said "I need a little more information, where do I go to unload, where do I set up, etc."
Her response was, "oh just go to the back door and someone will help you."
 Ok, I know I'm getting older but now my frustration level is on the rise.
 I made it to the 'back door' and went inside. A young fellow asked me for my passes and such and I told him I was there to exhibit and could he give me some help. He said there's plenty of tables just find an open spot. Now I asked for a cart or something to transport my models and boxes, they have them at every other show. He said he wasn't sure if there were any but he would go and ask the organizer of the show who happened to be standing 20-30 feet away. He came back and said that they were all over the show and that people use them but don't bring them back. 
 Fair enough, I started looking. 
 Now having not been to this show in a number of years I didn't realize the enormity of the 'AUCTION'. Two separate auctions were taking place at the same time. There were people and machinery and models and full sized hit and miss engines. You name it and it was probably there. 
 I walked the whole complex and couldn't find anything to move my gear from the back door to the display area, quite a walk to carry everything. I told the young fellow that I couldn't find anything and he said he had found a lightweight cart with small caster wheels on it if I could use it. Now my frustration level has risen a few more notches. I thanked him for his efforts and starting making the first of 4 trips in and out of the building all the while working around the huge crowd that was there for the auction. 
 I finally got everything put in place and set up. Now it was time to walk around and see some old friends and modelers. 
 We covered everything up about 5:00 pm on Friday and headed for the motel.
 Saturday morning we were up at 5:30 am., got ready and headed down to a great breakfast provided by the hotel. We stayed at the Hampton Inn on the opposite side of town from the show but it was well worth it. They had a show rate, late cancellation policy, the rooms were clean and the amenities, and food were great. 
 We got the the show hall around 8:00 am and uncovered everything. I started oiling and fueling all the engines in preparation for the 9:00 am opening. Once finished I had a chance to walk around and see some of the large assortment of model engineering work on display. 
 In addition to the table displays there were a great many RC boats being prepared for the 'pond'. There was also a large dirt mound to be used by a huge drag line type model. Around the perimeter of the show area were a great many vendors selling every conceivable tool and kit for this hobby. 
 The clock struck 9:00 and the spectators started to file in, slowly at first but by 10:30 the place was filling up.
 I have to add that on Saturday there was still auctions taking place so some of the crowd was there to bid or buy. 
 The day went well. I met and talked with hundreds of people, explaining how I made this or that and what to do and what they shouldn't do. My engines got a real workout and all performed flawlessly until the points came loose in the V-twin. Once the crowds arrived it was virtually impossible to walk around and see what was taking place all over the show floor. I had may wife babysit my engines for 2 short periods so I could get away and have a look-see. As some of the posted pictures show there was everything you could imagine. 
 Late in the day some of the exhibitors packed up and headed out. This is common with the other shows I attend. Some people have other obligations and can only be there one day. 
 Sunday the show opened up at 9:00 but there was a marked difference in the amount of spectators. It made it easier to talk with people but seemed to dampen the tone for that day. 
 Don't get me wrong I enjoy running my engines and seeing the looks on peoples faces who have never been around this type of hobby. There were comments like, "that's just like the one I have in my car," "I can't believe that you built something like this," and on and on. 
 In closing I would like to say that I had a great time but will not return. The reason being is that the show has become an all out auction. I understand that the promoters have found a way to make money and that's fine but the name tags should be changed from Model Engineering Shows and Auctions to AUCTIONS and model engineering shows. The basis for this attitude is because of the lack of assistance to help exhibitors to set up. A lot of the fellows who exhibit are getting older like myself and can't lug 40-60 pound boxes hundreds of feet in and out of the hall. 
 Turnpike tolls: Ohio-$10.00, Pennsylvania: $36.00, Meals and tips: $80.00, Hotel: $205.00, Fuel: $100.00, admission: $20.00, Total: $451.00.
 It's my feeling that the exhibitors put on the show. Yes, feeding your ego is worth something but to spend that much money, time and preparation and not be assisted in getting your models in and out of the show is very frustrating. 
 George D. Britnell


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 17, 2011)

George, Im surprised to hear your problem. There are many 4 wheel carts, a few pallet jacks and a couple other wagons around for anyone to use. You do have to look around, because some guys dont bring them back to the door. It has never taken me more than a couple minutes to find a cart.

There are no bellboys to carry stuff for you, and Ive never seen them at any other show either. But Ive seen dozens of guys lend a hand when anyone asks, or even looks like they might use help.

I dont buy anything in the auctions, but I sure like looking around to see all the models and see the kind of prices they are getting. If you dont like the auction, just dont go over to that section.

Not much I can say for the tolls, I drive 10 hours and 500 miles, lots of tolls across New England. For NAMES I drive 950 miles and lots of tolls. Just a cost of going to events that I like.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 17, 2011)

George
I'm sorry for the frustrations you had to endure at the Cabin Fever show. I agree with you that it is the exhibitors that make the show and that is what the majority of folks that attend (especially Saturday and Sunday) want to see. I have attended the NAMES show in Toledo and those folks had all kinds of staff at the loading dock to assist with bringing our stuff into the exhibition hall. 

That being said, I'll be disappointed if you write off Cabin Fever shows in the future. Since I'm local I am always early to set up on Friday and here's the deal.... next year if you decide to give it another try I'll have my cart at the unloading area waiting for you. Give it a little time before you decide - us newbies need experienced guys like you at these shows.

Like someone somewhere said, though I can't remember who  "talent unshared is talent wasted"


Phil


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 17, 2011)

One thing George didn't mention is the exhibitors reception on Saturday evening. Gary goes around Saturday afternoon and hands out invitations to every exhibitor on the floor. He serves Free food and drink- beer, wine, some great BBQ sandwiches and lots of veggies and cheese. He spends a good deal of money just to show his appreciation for the exhibitors. He has been doing this for the last 3-4 years, a couple times at the York Museum of Industry and the last 2 right in the hall.

This year several of the vendors gave out 15% discount coupons for Sunday. 

I can assure you Gary is well aware of the exhibitors importance and goes out of his way to thank them. Ive never seen anything like that at any other show.


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a link to ALL of the pictures and videos I took when I was there. I hope that someday I can come close to the level of skill that was at this show. Great job to everyone!

http://s761.photobucket.com/albums/xx257/vascon2196/CABIN FEVER 2011/

Next year I will bring my 6-engines and hopefully some new ones.

Chris


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't consider myself a whiner by any stretch so I'll stick with what I wrote. I heard the same comments from quite a few others so there must be some validity to my thoughts. 
 I personally don't know the organizers, only by name and looks. I left my display twice on Saturday for a very short time so it's possible that they came when I was gone. As far as the reception, I wasn't aware of it nor did I get an invitation. 
 My inclusion of the costs was only to represent what I as an exhibitor put out to entertain the spectators. I know that there are folks like Ron Ginger and his group from the New England area also travel a great distance to do the same. 
George


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jan 17, 2011)

I went to the show this year for the first time. There is nothing like it in the southeast so I had to travel over 1000 miles each way. When you add in the cost of fuel and the extra motel bills and meals for the trip it is easier fly so I did. That limited the equipment that I could bring but I wanted to participate instead of just spectate so I brought just one small engine. Thanks to the help of Tin Falcon and other HMEM members my one small display was not entirely overwhelmed and I enjoyed meeting other hobbyist and potential hobbyist. I found the atmosphere and the reception to be friendly and enjoyable.

In my past professional life, I was often required to attend and exhibit at trade shows and at those shows there was always plenty of help moving equipment and setting up displays. In fact most times, I was not allowed to move a display case or plug in a light or hang a banner without the assistance of a member of the appropriate trade at union rates. I realize that this show is not quite the same but I thoroughly enjoyed it and I hope to be back.

Jerry


----------



## ART (Jan 17, 2011)

I have attended the Cabin Fever shows for several years, and have enjoyed every one. Yes the auction portion seems to be taking over a greater percentage of both the floor space, and the organizers attention every year, but that is economics. This event certainly wasn't cheep. I got there Friday around noon, parked in the west lot, got my tickets at the front door, and began to haul several boxes and displays into the room near Tin and the "sandbox". There were several spaces available on the tables with the air lines, and I began to set up. Even doing this for several years, and at different shows I always haul my stuff in several trips. Maybe that forces me to keep things LIGHT. Had the opportunity to renew friendships, and meet several members of this forum.on Friday. Saturday I stayed behind my exhibit and talked with many visitors. Some I recognised, many I didn't. I was glad to see many families with children looking and asking questions. I tried to encourage everybody who expressed an interest in one of the aspects of our hobby to give it a try, and hopefully they will bring their creations to exhibit at a future Cabin Fever. I didn't see anyone behind the tables getting younger. Like I said I had a very enjoyable time, and hope everyone had a safe return home. 
                                                                ART


----------



## 4156df (Jan 17, 2011)

Zee, Phil & Chris,
Thank you for the pictures. Much appreciated.
Dennis


----------



## shred (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and reports everybody. Especially to whoever posted some pictures of the various vendors and wares.. Not something most people take pictures of, but a good reason to go for many


----------



## RonC9876 (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys: I have attended all of the Cabin Fever shows since its inception. I also have displayed at every NAMES show except the first one. I have displayed at several other shows over the years. I'm sure many of you have seen me around. I am disabled and am also getting old and having a harder time unloading at these shows. I got to Cabin Fever on Friday afternoon and after paying admission went in and looked around for a cart to wheel my stuff in to set up. Both me and my son looked around for 45 minutes trying to find a cart. Like George said, asking for assistance fell on deaf ears. We finally found a small cart that was being used by an elderly couple and waited for over half an hour till they were through with it to wheel our engines in. It has been this way at Cabin Fever in the past as well. Maybe it's because we get there later in the day, but any carts that others may have used just seem to disappear. Maybe they get used for the auction later in the day Friday? Anyway, George is not making this up. It is and has been a problem at this show. Ron Colonna


----------



## dreeves (Jan 18, 2011)

On Saturday I saw lots of carts but they had engines on them for the auction that day and im sure it was the same for friday.

Dave


----------



## Orrin (Jan 18, 2011)

> I went to the aucton they had for full size hit and miss engines and left when one sold for $61000.00 with the 12% buyers premium of $7320.00 and 6% sales tax $4099.20 for a total of $72419.20 WOW
> 
> All and all a good day
> 
> Dave


Dave, was it the Springfield that sold for $61K? If not, do you recall what the Springfield sold for?

Thank you.

Orrin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 20, 2011)

I was there at Cabin fever. sat next to z at the seminar . Spoke with Ron Ginger. Attempted to set up an HMEM area. Fernroar and Jaquere friends from cf ,lurkers on the board setup with me Captain Jerry flew up from FL. I had a sign in sheet for forum members .
Collected 8 names on Saturday and four on Sunday I know more folks were there than I met. 
As far as carts I carry my own to shows. For those who needed help and did not get it sorry to hear that. I know there are handicapped folks that attend . one guy I know has sever breathing problems and can barely get himself around his wife helps getting the engines in and out. Suggestions please how to solve this problem. I may try to get there earlier and avail myself. 
Do we need to get some Amish /Mennonite boys to work for tips to help folks?? do HMEM folks need to network and help each other at this show ? 
Tin


----------



## dreeves (Jan 20, 2011)

Orrin, Yes it was the red 2hp springfield.

Dave


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Tin,
I had said my piece and didn't want this to turn into a gripe thread but after reading your post I just have comment. It would be great to have HMEM members and friends help others out with moving their equipment but my original complaint was that I and many others spend quite a bit of money for the 3 days of the show. If we are the show then you would think that maybe the promoter would try just a little bit harder to get us in and out. 
gbritnell


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 21, 2011)

George: 
Each show has its own culture. I have never gone to Names I understand the culture is different than Cabin Fever. 
The promoter of CF is basically one man his "staff" is family and friends . Some of those folks appear to be plain (Mennonite/Amish)
The show attendance, including auction bidders attendees and exhibitors was something in the 5000-5500 range this year. in a 74000 sf Show floor. Gary does his best to stay in touch but he is one man. He was actually riding a bike this year at the beginning and end of day to cover more ground in less time at the show. It is a huge show and exhibiting is every man for himself with the exception of a couple of groups that work and exhibit together like NEMES and the Rough and Tumble (Kinzers PA) model group. 

In contrast the NEMES show is small. as such folks work and communicate much closer to set up displays and break down and load at the end of the day one door in and out small parking lot to load unload. off site parking etc. 

Sorry I did not take the time to find you and your display. If there is a problem and folks like you need a little help lets find a way to fix it. it takes a village to raise a child. not a city not one person. HEMEM is a community lets try to work together without getting the mayor involved unless needed. Or write the mayor(Gary ) if you like he may not even be aware of the problem. 
Tin


----------



## RonC9876 (Jan 21, 2011)

Guys: I don't really need any help loading or unloading my stuff at Cabin Fever. All I need is a good cart. I don't have the room to bring my own along. I think a cart or two should be set aside for exhibitor use only. If they all end up being used by the Auction crowd, I can't set up. These engines are too heavy and I have too many to bring them in one at a time over the long distance across the floor. I could leave half of them home, but what is the use in going if you can't display and run your favorites. I was offered a small wagon by one of the exhibitors and I thanked them for the offer, but using that would have required a dozen trips.Walking is not my strong point. You can't get more than a toolbox in a wagon and I have two of those, eight engines, a box containing fuels, batteries, etc. I am happy to load and unload at my own pace, even if it takes me a bit longer due to my disability. I just require a cart. I hate to complain and will continue to make due with the situation as it is if necessary. I have in the past so many years. I don't know how many but it all started when the Auctions did.  Ron


----------

